# bolero



## Nate in California

If a woman calls me a bolero, is she calling me a kiss-ass, a liar, a smooth talker? What exactly does this word mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Qcumber

She means you are a bluffer, a deceiver!  
Actually it's Spanish:
bola "1) ball,sphere; 2) lie, hoax"
> bolero "liar, etc."


----------



## Nate in California

Thanks Qcumber! Now I just have to decide if I think she's right!


----------



## Qcumber

Nate in California said:


> Thanks Qcumber! Now I just have to decide if I think she's right!


If she calls you other nice names like this one, please report them here. I am interested in these terms.


----------



## Nate in California

Qcumber said:


> If she calls you other nice names like this one, please report them here. I am interested in these terms.



Wait, so had you heard this term before or did you look it up? I know it's originally Spanish, but it appears to be part of Tagalog at this point as well. By the way, she says this when I say nice things to her that she doesn't believe. Anyway, I'll let you know if she uses any others.


----------



## Qcumber

Nate in California said:


> Wait, so had you heard this term before or did you look it up?


Yes it's commonly used in colloquial Tagalog. I heard it a couple of times. It's not a rare word.
Besides it is entered (it would) in: 
ZORC, David (1991)
Tagalog slang dictionary
ISBN: 0-931745-56-X


----------



## Camote

Nate in California said:


> If a woman calls me a bolero, is she calling me a kiss-ass, a liar, a smooth talker? What exactly does this word mean?
> 
> Thanks!


 

yes she is hehehe  she's calling you a _fabricator_ or as qcumber mentioned a _deceiver_. 

bolero can also be *mambobola*
it literally means a baller or a person playing a ball.

so if someone calls you a _bolero _or _mambobola_they are like saying you're playing their heads. good job man


----------



## WEIGAND

Hello
"Bolero" comes from the expression "decir/contar una bola" = to lie
Bolero/a = person that tells a lie

You can also use "trolero", that comes from "contar una trola"

Don´t waste your time thinking whether she´s right or not: women are always right ¡ (just joking)


----------



## Qcumber

By sheer coincidence Span. > Tag. bola "lie, etc." ressembles Tag. búlà ['bu:la?] "fib, untruth", so much so that I'm pretty sure many Tagalogs confuse them.
It must be the same with derivatives. For instance is _mambobola_
*1) mambobóla* [mambo'bo:la] > mambu'bu:la]
or
*2) mambubúlà* [mambu'bu:la?]
?


----------



## Qcumber

WEIGAND said:


> You can also use "trolero", that comes from "contar una trola"


Interesting. I suppose *trolero* is only used in Spanish, not in Tagalog, because it's not in my Tagalog dictionaries.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Nate in California said:


> If a woman calls me a bolero, is she calling me a kiss-ass, a liar, a smooth talker? What exactly does this word mean?
> 
> Thanks!


 
It means she knows that you are flattering her.  Either you are trying to make her feel praised or that you have an ulterior motive.  You are trying to inch your way through.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> By sheer coincidence Span. > Tag. bola "lie, etc." ressembles Tag. búlà ['bu:la?] "fib, untruth", so much so that I'm pretty sure many Tagalogs confuse them.
> It must be the same with derivatives. For instance is _mambobola_
> *1) mambobóla* [mambo'bo:la] > mambu'bu:la]
> or
> *2) mambubúlà* [mambu'bu:la?]
> ?


 
It's mambobola. Q, _bula_ in tagalog means _bubble/s_
Yes, I think it's just a coincidence, _bolero_ could also be "vest"
bola = ball

It's like saying:
_Binobola mo lang ako. = Pinapaikot mo lang ang ulo ko._


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> Interesting. I suppose *trolero* is only used in Spanish, not in Tagalog, because it's not in my Tagalog dictionaries.


 
Correct, I've never heard of it spoken in tagalog. The biggest difference of Filipino and Tagalog: Filipino is the Philippine national language, it's a combination of formal tagalog and spanish derived words. Tagalog on the other hand, used by the Tagalogs is just tagalog.

example:

Filipino:
Paupuin mo ang bisita sa silya.

Tagalog:
Paupuin mo ang panauhin sa salung-puwit (upuan).

Translation:
Let the visitor sit on a chair.


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> Paupuin mo ang panauhin sa salung-puwit (upuan). Let the visitor sit on a chair.


  _Salung-puwít / salumpuwít_ doesn't exist in Tagalog. Its case is well-known. It was coined by a anti-Tagalog pro-English Filipino politician to mock his own native language. Shame on him. He then passed it as a neologism created by the Institute of the National Language, and had so much success with it that the Institute was ridiculed into silence, and eventually desestablished by Mrs. Aquino. I found the whole story in a book about Modern Tagalog. The correct Tagálog term is *upúan *"seat".


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> _Salung-puwít / salumpuwít_ doesn't exist in Tagalog. Its case is well-known. It was coined by a anti-Tagalog pro-English Filipino politician to mock his own native language. Shame on him. He then passed it as a neologism created by the Institute of the National Language, and had so much success with it that the Institute was ridiculed into silence, and eventually desestablished by Mrs. Aquino. I found the whole story in a book about Modern Tagalog. The correct Tagálog term is *upúan *"seat".


 
 You got me there, me and my friends make fun of it all the time, adding the _salung-suso _to replace the english word for a lady's under garment.


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> You got me there, me and my friends make fun of it all the time, adding the _salung-suso _to replace the english word for a lady's under garment.


What about *salumbayág* for big boys?


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> What about *salumbayág* for big boys?


 
 you got that right


----------

